# My new baby



## Cloud_Strife (Dec 30, 2007)

I love it.. After hearing all the goodness of the HK's I found that the USPc was right for me. One question I do have though.. is that barrel alittle messed up? does it look alittle low to you or is that just me being anal with my new gun?

either way I love this and I cant wait to have many many years of service out of it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, that's how they looks. Your barrel is fine.

Remember - when the action is open, the barrel tilts a bit. There must be room for the barrel to move.

Congrats. I really like my USPc too!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Your barrel is fine.


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

nice........:smt023


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Now that's a hotty


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

The barrel tilts to assist in chambering a new round. When the gun goes into battery, the barrel hugs the lower section of the front of the slide. Also, this is the exact gun that I just purchased, great choice. I finally made my decision to get an H&K USPc .40 over a Sig P229 and a Glock 23.

In fact, your gun was built in 2006 just like my USPc! The letters "AG" on the left side of the slide corresponds to the year of manufacture.

Regards!


----------

